# QLD 190 & 489 After 3rd July 2017



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey guys Lets unite and post the updates for QLD nomination and invitation here.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

As a Software Engineer, I feel their policy is a downer! 
See this below 
Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation *and a job offer for a full-time position in their nominated occupation*. Queensland is seeking specific ICT skills and work experience in relation to one or more of the following: cyber security, data scientist, data and business analytics and ICT development and architecture. (The 2017-18 QSOL will also place a specific Queensland ceiling of 200 on nominations for ICT occupations across onshore, alumni and offshore programs).

Your ACS skills assessment will state what date your skilled work experience is recognised from – for example:

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 313113 (Web Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Please ensure you check this date before claiming work experience points on your SkillSelect EOI. If you claim work experience points prior to this date listed on your skills assessment, your state nomination application will be refused due to points being incorrectly claimed. For more information, please refer to Migration Skills Assessment on the ACS website.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hey guys Lets unite and post the updates for QLD nomination and invitation here.


Hi myself also applied for ET 233914 on 6th July 2017.as of now i have 55 points if get nominated by queensland wil get 60 ...same time trying PTE to improve my points ..

how will we get notifed for QLD invitation should we login skillselect and see or throu mail..?

cheers
Subha


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Please read the below 
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore-interstate/



> *Application Process*
> 
> Step 1: Review your eligibility criteria, visa conditions and document checklist on the DIBP website and the BSMQ website. Ensure you meet both DIBP criteria and BSMQ criteria, and have all your documentation (including proof of registration if required for your particular occupation) ready before you apply.
> 
> ...



Hope the above information helps you!


----------



## dollaragar (Jan 5, 2017)

*190_Visa*

Hi Guys,

New here. Applied for 190 on 1st of March 2017 under Software Engineer 261313. Total points with state sponsorship is 65. Any chance of invitation in coming months?

Thanks.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

dollaragar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New here. Applied for 190 on 1st of March 2017 under Software Engineer 261313. Total points with state sponsorship is 65. Any chance of invitation in coming months?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi , 

We It seems u need to submit your EOI again as QLD opened on 3rd july and they only will consider EOI submitted on or after 3rd. Moreover for Software Engineer u need to show an offer letter as a mandatory requirement for 2017-18.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi myself also applied for ET 233914 on 6th July 2017.as of now i have 55 points if get nominated by queensland wil get 60 ...same time trying PTE to improve my points ..
> 
> how will we get notifed for QLD invitation should we login skillselect and see or throu mail..?
> 
> ...


I m sailing in the same boat with you . I too have 55 +5 for Enginnering technologist . 

I submitted EOI on 4th July. Lets See how soon they start sending invite . As far as i know QLD has sent invitation for 55+5 pointer last year . I hope this trend continuesray:


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Do we need to show funds for 190Visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Do we need to show funds for 190Visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Its different for Different States . You can check the requirement on official websites.


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

Any one received ITA from QLD? As I can see in another forum an applicant with received ITA this morning. He applied for "Developer Programmer" but when he applied and what was his score not sure yet.


Regards,
Abdul Mannan


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Firstly, best of luck to all of you for getting the visa.

I have also applied for the Visa subclass 190 for QLD, with 60+5 points. My designated occupation is Engineering Technologist 233914. After QLD opened the application window on 3rd July, I applied on 5th July. 
As a matter of fact, initially I applied for Victoria on 3rd July but then I changed to QLD. I am also in hope to get the invite from QLD. *Fingers corssed*
I just want to ask one question.. Do States have same invitation rounds as 189 rounds ?


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Firstly, best of luck to all of you for getting the visa.

I have also applied for the Visa subclass 190 for QLD, with 60+5 points. My designated occupation is Engineering Technologist 233914. After QLD opened the application window on 3rd July, I applied on 5th July. 
As a matter of fact, initially I applied for Victoria on 3rd July but then I changed to QLD. I am also in hope to get the invite from QLD. *Fingers corssed*

I just want to ask one question.. *Do States have same invitation rounds as 189 rounds ?*


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any one received ITA from QLD? As I can see in another forum an applicant with received ITA this morning. He applied for "Developer Programmer" but when he applied and what was his score not sure yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Abdul,

Thanks for the info, can you tell us which post you are talking about? We can ask the person about the ITA.


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> Thanks for the info, can you tell us which post you are talking about? We can ask the person about the ITA.


Hi Anki,

Here's the response from the applicant..


EOI QLD: 03/07/2017
ITA QLD: 07/07/2017

My points breakdown are:
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
Partner: 05
Total: 60
Occupation: Developer Programmer



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratikp11 (Jul 4, 2017)

hi,
do you have a full time job offer for your occupation. Becasue as per the Queensland occupation list notes, we should have a job offer + min. 5 years of exp.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did QLD removed Engineering Technologist from their list ?? i cant see that on QLD List


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

*QLD removed Engg Tech 233914*



anubhav_29 said:


> Did QLD removed Engineering Technologist from their list ?? i cant see that on QLD List


Yes, I also checked. The occupation is not there now. With this change, ET is only there under SOLs of Vic and NSW.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Yes, I also checked. The occupation is not there now. With this change, ET is only there under SOLs of Vic and NSW.



How can they do this ... there is no news or notice regarding this ... what happens to the EOI which was submitted .. when this change happened ...Huff its getting tougher day and day


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> How can they do this ... there is no news or notice regarding this ... what happens to the EOI which was submitted .. when this change happened ...Huff its getting tougher day and day


Dear Anuhav,

This is something good and bad about Queensland, Whenever they re-open, reanounces that all those EOI's which were submitted before this date wouldn't be considered valid. You have to resubmit a New EOI, if you didn't get an invite for your previous EOI.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Abdul_786 said:


> Dear Anuhav,
> 
> This is something good and bad about Queensland, Whenever they re-open, reanounces that all those EOI's which were submitted before this date wouldn't be considered valid. You have to resubmit a New EOI, if you didn't get an invite for your previous EOI.
> 
> ...


i have submitted EOI on 4th july when they reopened the QSOL. However now it is not there in the list which is available on website ....


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> i have submitted EOI on 4th july when they reopened the QSOL. However now it is not there in the list which is available on website ....


Anubhav, this is just unfortunate. We should be hopeful about Vic & NSW, I will be changing my preferred state tomorrow after consulting with my agent. I would suggest you the same if you have chosen any state.

How about 189 invites? Any idea about the cut-off for the invites this time.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

pratikp11 said:


> hi,
> do you have a full time job offer for your occupation. Becasue as per the Queensland occupation list notes, we should have a job offer + min. 5 years of exp.


Hi mate, the job offer is mandatory or not ?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

anubhav_29 said:


> How can they do this ... there is no news or notice regarding this ... what happens to the EOI which was submitted .. when this change happened ...Huff its getting tougher day and day




the offical source say they will not be accepting any new EOIs under this occupation from the 12 July 2017 at this stage. 

then what about EOI LOdged till 11th July 2017....this is contrary to what they have said below...?????????

they currently not issuing any more invitations to lodge an application with BSMQ. However, if some of the current invitees do not respond in the requested time frame, we will issue further invitations to some of those in the current queue.


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Subha,

I have already invited some people who have to send their applications to QLD within 14 days. If some of them dont send within this time frame, there will be some slots for people who have not received invitation yet. But this chance is almost zero. Go for other states.

Regards


----------



## vigneshkrv (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, 

I emailed the qld migration department about this. They replied me that job offer is mandatory for off shore applicants and interstate applicants. They also stated they are in midst of processing submitted EOI and will send put invites soon if all the requirements are met. 

Thanks


aub123 said:


> pratikp11 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anyone from ET 233914 have an invitation from QLD for 190 visa?


----------



## Ramra (Jul 18, 2017)

*190 Visa-BSMQ criteria*

Hi All,

I am currently living in QLD and have 6 months of full time QLD work experience in my nominated occupation. My current full time job in my nominated occupation is about to get over by October 2017. 


Can someone help me clarify with the BSMQ criteria which states-
-provide evidence of full-time employment in your nominated occupation for the past six months (subclass 190) or four months (subclass 489)
- provide evidence of ongoing employment with a Queensland employer registered in Australia for a further 12 months

Is this criteria mandatory? Am I eligible to apply for QLD 190 visa?:sad:

I am not having a further 12 months employment but only 3 months. However, I have one year of local Australia work experience.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding Queensland document submission.

They have asked me to submit below documents.
BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
Bank statement (balance page/s)
Skills assessment
190 application form
Evidence of job
Commitment statement
Statement of service
Evidence of specialization

However, in the portal, we can upload 1 document per line item.

Ex:- Statement of service, we can upload only one document.

So, my question is how are we upload all the service letters that we have? do we have to merge all the documents and submit as one document?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I am Mechanical Engineer and thinking of applying for QLD SS. When I went through QLD occupation list, ANZCO 233512 shows applicable with below conditions.

Engineers – applicants must have registration with the Board of Engineers Queensland (BPEQ) unless working under the supervision of a BPEQ registered engineer.

I would like to understand whether I need to register myself with BPEQ before I submit EOI? Will I be considered in their process if I am not registered with BPEQ? 

Looking forward to your advise.

Regards,
Ethan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer and thinking of applying for QLD SS. When I went through QLD occupation list, ANZCO 233512 shows applicable with below conditions.
> 
> ...


The conditions are very clear
There is no ambiguity 
You either have to be working under an engineer, which obviously you are not
So you have to be registered with the board before submitting the EOI 

If you are serious about their sponsorship, start the process of registering 

There is no other alternative under this route

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib_raees (Apr 13, 2015)

anubhav_29 said:


> i have submitted EOI on 4th july when they reopened the QSOL. However now it is not there in the list which is available on website ....


Did you receive invitation for for application submission from Queensland for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## shahzaib_raees (Apr 13, 2015)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Anubhav, this is just unfortunate. We should be hopeful about Vic & NSW, I will be changing my preferred state tomorrow after consulting with my agent. I would suggest you the same if you have chosen any state.
> 
> How about 189 invites? Any idea about the cut-off for the invites this time.


Did you receive Invitation for submission of Application from Queensland for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Ramra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey bro hows your end? I have the same question as you. I emailed qld about this but no reply yet. So you have any answer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

Can u please send me the link where it is written. I went through the page but couldn't see the clause.

Regards

Pankaj


anubhav_29 said:


> Hey guys Lets unite and post the updates for QLD nomination and invitation here.


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

Hi

I would like to know about the procedure for getting register.

Regards

Pankaj


newbienz said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Seniors,
> ...


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Do you get invite under 261313 also how do you get it without job offer


----------



## kinger (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi fellows,
I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insurance agent category for queesland state.

Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
Thanks


----------



## RickyNESA (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I wish all the best to all those who applied for 190 Qld

I have also applied Qld 190 for 234111 ( Agricultural Consultant) with 55+5 points 

EOI submitted: 17/08/17

What are the chances of invitation? Have anyone been invited in the same occupations?

Thank you!




Currently working and living in Queensland.


----------



## RickyNESA (Aug 25, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Ramra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## RickyNESA (Aug 25, 2017)

RickyNESA said:


> rodtanjr said:
> 
> 
> > Ramra said:
> ...


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Queensland suspends nominations in 24 occupations
Please note that due to high numbers of EOIs for the occupations listed below, BSMQ will not be accepting any further EOIs from 22 August 2017 for the below occupations until further notice:

221111 Accountant (general)
261311 Analyst Programmer
263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
262111 Database Administrator
261312 Developer Programmer
261111 ICT Business Analyst
313112 ICT Customer Support Officer
263211 ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263212 ICT Support Engineer
263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
262113 Systems Administrator
261112 Systems Analyst
313113 Web Administrator
312111 Architectural Draftsperson
611211 Insurance Agent
232511 Interior Designer
221112 Management Acct
233512 Mechanical Engineer
225311 Public Relations Professional
251511 Hospital Pharmacists
251513 Retail Pharmacist
If you have lodged an EOI for an occupation prior to its removal off our QSOL, you are not guaranteed to receive an invitation to lodge an application with BSMQ. If you have not received an invitation, your EOI was not successful.
Notification can be seen here: https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-removal-of-occupations/


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

For people already in queensland, the working in queensland for 6 months rule ... is it completed six months ... so if i started working in mid of March .. will it be ok to apply now or wait till mid of september !!

Help appreciated


----------



## Jatinm (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello friends, need your expert advise, I have applied and paid my visa fee for 489 visa in November 2016 also gone through with all the medicals for me and my family except XRay for my wife due to her pregnancy, now new baby has born in April 2017, change of circumstances updated by my agent but now from last 4 months I am waiting for HAP ID to be generated for new baby. What to do in this case ?


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi friends.
Regarding civil engineer 233211, does 190 invitation by Queensland mandate a job offer there? and where is that mentioned?
Kindly reply.Thanks.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Regarding civil engineer 233211, does 190 invitation by Queensland mandate a job offer there? and where is that mentioned?
> Kindly reply.Thanks.


YES


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> YES


no:roll:


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one got an offer of invitation offshore in Environmental Engineering(233915 ) from QLD.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

For offshore applicants there is no requirement of civil engineer to have job offer.


Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Regarding civil engineer 233211, does 190 invitation by Queensland mandate a job offer there? and where is that mentioned?
> Kindly reply.Thanks.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

Will QLD send me invitation to apply if my skills assessment does not mention my work experience? I do have 2 years of experience but can't claim it for points, I assume my EOI may not be successful then as QLD requires 2 years of work experience.

Any thoughts?

Also has anyone received QLD Nomination with less funds than what they ask as mandatory? They ask for $30 k AUD, I don't quite have it just yet.

thanks!


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Rafaella,

I am also in a process of finding someone who get invitation from QLD specially those who are offshore engineers and process to get assessment from QLD Board of Engineer. Could you please share your profession,points etc, I am currently sitting on 60 points excluding state or regional sponsorship,as far as Assets are concerned i heard that they are quite strick about auditing these values and statements.

Thanks,
Ahmer


----------



## sridevi88 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Mrs Sridevi*

Hello,
I updated my existing EOI today (10th July) and submitted QLD state nomination. I have 75 points now under 263111 category. When can i expect my invite?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

sridevi88 said:


> Hello,
> I updated my existing EOI today (10th July) and submitted QLD state nomination. I have 75 points now under 263111 category. When can i expect my invite?


Do u have a job offer? If so u will get it within 2 weeks,


----------



## sridevi88 (Aug 9, 2017)

nir said:


> Do u have a job offer? If so u will get it within 2 weeks,


Yes, i am working currently in Queensland


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

sridevi88 said:


> Yes, i am working currently in Queensland


then you have nothing to worry about  you will get it soon.


----------



## Irene123 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have submitted all my documents and update my CO. May I ask how long does it take for invitation after the 14 days application?


----------



## palmech07 (May 12, 2019)

Ramra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently living in QLD and have 6 months of full time QLD work experience in my nominated occupation. My current full time job in my nominated occupation is about to get over by October 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Dude, Now I am exactly facing the same issue!! Wondering if you could advise how did you manage to upload the files? did you merge into single pdf? Please share your experience urgently to me. Thanks


----------

